# Oh God the Ads! Stop the Ads!



## breschau (May 27, 2008)

Gimme a banner ad for Keep on the Shadowfell at the top _or_ the side. Not both! Twice the module. Twice the Tiefling. Twice the yoinking! This madness must end. The end is nigh!

<Runs screaming into the ether>


----------



## Family (May 27, 2008)

Click on them to support ENworld...click around a bit once you're at the site too.

To fix the problem press ctrl and use the scroll wheel to zoom in a bit.


----------



## Filcher (May 27, 2008)

Family said:
			
		

> Click on them to support ENworld...click around a bit once you're at the site too.




QFT. I've clicked through the ads probably 30 times, just to make sure that ENworld gets their pennies.


----------



## Merlin the Tuna (May 27, 2008)

Filcher said:
			
		

> QFT. I've clicked through the ads probably 30 times, just to make sure that ENworld gets their pennies.



I think that's actually behavior that can get ENworld in trouble.  Maybe it's just that they can't _tell_ us to do it, but I've seen admins of other sites get pissed users about idly feeding the ads.


----------



## hectorse (May 27, 2008)

Filcher said:
			
		

> QFT. I've clicked through the ads probably 30 times, just to make sure that ENworld gets their pennies.




As the owner of an ad driven site...IF YOU DO THIS PLEASE DON'T WRITE IT ANYWHERE IN THE SITE, it can get [the owner of the site] in trouble


----------



## Family (May 27, 2008)

Merlin the Tuna said:
			
		

> I think that's actually behavior that can get ENworld in trouble.  Maybe it's just that they can't _tell_ us to do it, but I've seen admins of other sites get pissed users about idly feeding the ads.




I'm not about to sit here and let the "THE MAN" tell me to not respond to their corporate advertising, specifically targeted at me in my secret clubhouse! I Like IKE! Down with the Industrial Complex!...wait...I mean UP...no, no that's not right...wait...I'm confused.

Can I trust myself if I'm over 30?


----------



## Voss (May 27, 2008)

The top one isn't too bad, but the side ad is just obnoxious since it actually shrinks the message area.


----------



## Nail (May 27, 2008)

Those ads are driving me nuts.  ....and I started off hating Tieflings _before _ the ads began.  Now their fate in my campaign is sealed!

Now I finally want FireFox with the adBlocker.


----------



## Family (May 27, 2008)

Just zoom in with CTRL+Scroll Wheel and they disappear.


----------



## DeusExMachina (May 27, 2008)

Yeah, I adblocked them right away. I spent too much time here to be looking at them all the time...


----------



## malraux (May 27, 2008)

Family said:
			
		

> Click on them to support ENworld...click around a bit once you're at the site too.
> 
> To fix the problem press ctrl and use the scroll wheel to zoom in a bit.



Or Opt-Shift-Apple-K


----------



## Family (May 27, 2008)

malraux said:
			
		

> Or Opt-Shift-Apple-K




Family: I'm free! Free! I claim this board in the name of Family.
Malraux: I think not.
Family: (Gasp!) Malraux! We meet again.
Malraux: Have at you!
Family: En garde!


----------



## Torchlyte (May 28, 2008)

I'm fine with ads, but the side one is a bit obnoxious. The Tiefling moving around is annoying.


----------



## hong (May 28, 2008)

Switch to the stealth style. Much less eye-breaking that way.


----------



## GoodKingJayIII (May 28, 2008)

The top ad is cool.  Doubling up with the sidebar is annoying, and also messes with the page setup of the rest of the board.  Not a fan.


----------



## Thanee (May 28, 2008)

*waves magic wand*

Much better.  

Bye
Thanee


----------



## TerraDave (May 28, 2008)

Family said:
			
		

> Click on them to support ENworld...click around a bit once you're at the site too.
> 
> To fix the problem press ctrl and use the scroll wheel to zoom in a bit.




The only reason I click is curiosity on what that tiefling is up to. Just because KotS is already sitting at home is entirely beside the point.


----------



## RangerWickett (May 28, 2008)

I did send a message to WotC politely suggesting that their ads are annoying a lot of people, so while we really really do like having WotC ads at EN World, they might want to consider revising this particular ad to be more visually pleasing and less jarring.


----------

